# Another 10" CSS build



## Rodny Alvarez

I want to build a box for a css10" sub, what would be the best ported box for this sub??, I'm using a bash 300 watt amp and it will be use for HT(80%) and some music(20%).

Thanks!!:T:T


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

68 liters tuned to 21 hz.
HPF changed to 17.7 hz with 1 db of boost at 25-30 hz.
Sub at Xmax with 300 watts.
One 4 inch port 29 inches long.
Maximum air speed is 26.8 m/s at 20 hz.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

Can we tune it a little lower?:dontknow:

Hey Mike!!

Thanks:kiss:

:bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Dropping the tuning to 19 hz ends up with you giving up more then you get in my opinion.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

thanks again Mike!!:T

My next question is which way to fire the sub and port, front port and sub, down sub back port?:bigsmile: 


this is a nice looking sub!!!

View attachment 12755


View attachment 12756


View attachment 12757


----------



## jmuir

*Re: another css 10" build*

Rodny -when following your links I'm getting a error message that says:

"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

No sub pics. 

Wow, alot of people working on 10" sub projects. Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Your work is always top notch.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

lets try again

Thanks!!


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Nice pics!



> My next question is which way to fire the sub and port, front port and sub, down sub back port?


Front sub and port with the amp on the back is what I would personally do.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

what do I need for a high pass filter?


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

The Bash 300 has various combinations of HPF's and boost by changing 2 resistors. The factory default settings are 17.7 hz with 1 db of boost at 25-30 hz. Lucky you, you're plug and play!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Mike P. said:


> The Bash 300 has various combinations of HPF's and boost by changing 2 resistors. The factory default settings are 17.7 hz with 1 db of boost at 25-30 hz. Lucky you, you're plug and play!


:yay:

:T:T



thanks AGAIN MIKE!!!!


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*



Mike P. said:


> Front sub and port with the amp on the back is what I would personally do.


I agree with this man! Although I might be biased... 

Rodny, whatever you do decide, I'll be following along closely to see how yours turns out. 68 Litres... what's that, about 2.5 cubes? that should give you a great sounding sub. My volume constraints will definitely impact my end results, but I wanted to build something smaller this time. I think with a sub that size you should easily be able to fit the driver and port on the front face. What are you porting with, 4 inches? 

Did you have any design ideas, or are you open to any kind of suggestions? I guess it would depend on what the rest of your room and speakers look like, and how important it is that the sub mesh into the decor. What about finish? Wood, or paint? Standard big black box? (I'm now living vicariously through your project).


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Owen Bartley said:


> I agree with this man! Although I might be biased...
> 
> Rodny, whatever you do decide, I'll be following along closely to see how yours turns out. 68 Litres... what's that, about 2.5 cubes? that should give you a great sounding sub. My volume constraints will definitely impact my end results, but I wanted to build something smaller this time. I think with a sub that size you should easily be able to fit the driver and port on the front face. What are you porting with, 4 inches?
> 
> Did you have any design ideas, or are you open to any kind of suggestions? I guess it would depend on what the rest of your room and speakers look like, and how important it is that the sub mesh into the decor. What about finish? Wood, or paint? Standard big black box? (I'm now living vicariously through your project).



Hey Bartley!!

I was thinking about doing a slotted port, I want to know what you guys think?
If not I stick to 4" x 29" port this would be easier.

I have some bright red paint that I was going to use on my motorcycle but sold the bike so I have the paint, its a two color, you have spray the silver first and the red and then the clear, I don't have to match the color to my room because this project is just for fun, I just wanted to build a sub:dumbcrazy: it might end up with a different color:bigsmile:

Do I need to sealed the amp from the sub or not??:dontknow:


----------



## Bent

*Re: another css 10" build*

It's a "good" idea to seal if you can, but not totally needed. If the amp is sealed well to begin with then you'd benefit from boxing it by protecting it from the pressure waves from the driver - might be overkill in this instance.

boxing in a plate amp can very quickly eat up precious cubic inches - I'd suspect that the Bash 300 is sealed well already. 

I did, however, never box in my ADA 1200 plate amp when it was inside my AS-15 Klone.
I had put it in a separate enclosure for the Heretic II and it crapped out on me... The best laid plans, huh?

(BTW, the ADA 1200 is repaired and should be in service in another week).


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

The Bash amps don't need to be separately sealed from the sub cabinet. Whether you do a slot or round port, just remember the amp requires 3.5 inches of mounting depth.


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

The only modification I was considering for my amp was adding another thin layer of gasket tape around the edge. The amp comes with some, but I may add some more, depending how it feels on the test fit. Boxing it in wasn't an option for me, since I needed all the volume I could get.

As you saw, I was close to going with a slot port, but decided to keep my 3" precision Port since it was a bit too late to revise my design. If you're building a fun project, maybe it would be good to experiment with a slot? I saw some nice looking Velodynes the other day that use slots, and it's certainly something I could live with. How about painting the box in a dark colour, but doing the slot in your motorcycle red, kind of like a big mouth? :1eye:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

I got the amp yesterday so its time to start the project.

2.4cft plus port, speaker and amp, tune to 21hz, slot port 2"x6"x27.5" long :bigsmile:


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

That sounds like its going to be a great sub. Not really "big" in the grand scheme of subs, but certainly big enough to coax some performance out of that solid little 10-incher. Have you settled on the final dimensions and shape, or just the volume?

Wait... are you going to get crazy with this thing and make it as great looking as your IB manifolds?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Owen Bartley said:


> That sounds like its going to be a great sub. Not really "big" in the grand scheme of subs, but certainly big enough to coax some performance out of that solid little 10-incher. Have you settled on the final dimensions and shape, or just the volume?
> 
> Wait... are you going to get crazy with this thing and make it as great looking as your IB manifolds?


So far the dimensions are 14"W, 18"H, 28"D, little over 3cft, I haven't decided on how many braces so the air space might change a little, I want to make the port removable just an case I want to change the tuning:coocoo:, I think I'm going to build two boxes one will be black and the other red:devil:, the same shape maybe one with round over bit and the other with a chamfer 45 or 30 degree bit or maybe mix:dontknow:, just want to build something cool and sexy:heehee:.

The paint its going to be automotive two stage, so it will be shiny:bigsmile:

I have some 3/4" Plexiglass so it might end up in one of the boxes with some neon:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Lol... I knew you were going to do something funky.  I'm sure they'll both look awesome... then you'll have to pick up another driver and amp, so the box won't go to waste.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: another css 10" build*

Uh-huh... momma ain't gonna like that funky too well... :whistling:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

OK!!

this what I have so far.....

braces x 3

W/O the amp, whit the amp the total is 2.383cft is that good enough o I need to make it exactly 2.4cft?


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Has the slot port volume been subtracted from the internal volume?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

YES!!

You can see it in the chart 702.188 

I'm using some material from parts express, Sonic Barrier 3/4" 3-Layer Damping Material, do I need to count for it on the air space??


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Rodny, I think you'll be fine at 2.38 cf, but if you can squeeze another inch or something out of the depth you'd have it covered for sure, plus the volume for the damping material. I'm actually using that too (the leftovers from another project, so I didn't have enough to cover the entire inside). I think the general rule is if its open cell foam you don't need to subtract, but if its closed cell you do. Even open cell would eat up a little volume IMO, so I would maybe account for about half of what you are actually using?


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*



Rodny Alvarez said:


> YES!!
> 
> You can see it in the chart 702.188


Ah yes. I see now since I put my glasses on. :whistling:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Mike P. said:


> Ah yes. I see now since I put my glasses on. :whistling:


What do you think about the foam??


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

I'm not familiar with it. As Owen stated, if it's open cell foam you don't need to subtract, but if its closed cell you do. I use egg crate foam in my builds.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

I talked to one of the techs at parts express he said not to worry about the foam taking any space.


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Now we know. :T


----------



## eyekode

*Re: another css 10" build*



Rodny Alvarez said:


> I talked to one of the techs at parts express he said not to worry about the foam taking any space.


It is actually the opposite right? Damping material makes the enclosure seem larger to the driver. Note that closed cell foam should not be used for this.


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

eyekode, I was thinking the same thing. Although it isn't as free flowing as other materials used to stuff enclosures (ie Polyfill), the open cell must do a little to help. I think its partly to help deaden any resonance or driver/port noise, etc. from echoing inside the box, and partly to help reduce the air speed within the enclosure which gives the driver the perception of a larger box. I believe that for speakers dealing with higher frequencies (shorter wavelengths) it should also help to reduce the effect of standing waves / backwave in the enclosure, but that won't be much of an issue for a sub.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

Little progress!:bigsmile:

Cut the wood and build the port.........










































Texture paint before putting it together


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Cool idea for the port Rodny! I have a feeling this is going to be worth following...


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Great idea on port shape. I can see this being used in my future. :T


----------



## Bent

*Re: another css 10" build*

Jeeze, we better watch out, one day Rodny might get this fabrication thing right... :jiggy::rofl:

:yes:

(Kidding, of course - I have no clue how you are able to make those cuts line up. WOW!)


----------



## bamaboy

*Re: another css 10" build*

Nice work Rodny!!!

maybe not so complicated 45s but 45s none the less

so is the going to be the red box?


----------



## jmuir

*Re: another css 10" build*

Looking good Rodny.:T I like the port design. Nice work.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

thanks guys!!!
more pics later tonight:bigsmile:

this is for bamaboy
*Spoiler* 



get off my thread:heehee:


:bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

I'm getting exited!:jiggy:

more pics........


----------



## bamaboy

*Re: another css 10" build*

dont go changing other peoples posts to make yourself feel better...

i stopped by tonight but you had already left, was like 5:45, thats the stage box was in when i got there

your doing double layer front piece right?


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Nice work, Rodny! :T


----------



## robbo266317

*Re: another css 10" build*

I was going to ask if you were going to round-over the end of the port... I'm glad I didn't.

Looking good.


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Nice bracing Rodny, looks like it will be very solid. It does look like pretty tight clearance for the amp though!

PS, you still need a hole in the front baffle for the port to work properly...


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Owen Bartley said:


> Nice bracing Rodny, looks like it will be very solid. It does look like pretty tight clearance for the amp though!


There's another 1/2" piece of wood going on the back, right know there is about 1/8" from the heatsink to the port.:bigsmile:



> PS, you still need a hole in the front baffle for the port to work properly...


:thud:



> dont go changing other peoples posts to make yourself feel better...


:whistling: :bigsmile:



> your doing double layer front piece right?


:yes:



> Nice work, Rodny!


Thanks Mike!!!:T


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*



Rodny Alvarez said:


> There's another 1/2" piece of wood going on the back, right know there is about 1/8" from the heatsink to the port.


You know... if you put a little vent deflector, you'd almost have some active cooling for the amp!


----------



## jmuir

*Re: another css 10" build*

Look'n good Rodny. Are you going to be able to incorporate the 3/4" plexiglass into this sub? It would be pretty neat to use if for the side to show off the work you did on the port. It would also make a good visual tool to show people how the inside of a sub looked. Add your neon and that would be one funky sub.

John


----------



## eyekode

*Re: another css 10" build*

Interesting slot design. Is there a reason you didn't use the bottom/side walls for the port? Or at least the use the bottom to save some box volume.

Also did you take into account the volume of your port when calculating the effective volume?

Edit: looking at your spreadsheet I do see you subtracted ~700 in^3. I come up with at least 732 in^3 for a straight box of 2x6x27.5 but I don't think the difference will matter.


----------



## eyekode

*Re: another css 10" build*



Mike P. said:


> The Bash amps don't need to be separately sealed from the sub cabinet. Whether you do a slot or round port, just remember the amp requires 3.5 inches of mounting depth.


I will second this. My bash 300 does not leak and I didn't add any extra sealing. This was testing at excursion limits @20Hz. If there was a leak I am pretty sure it would have whistled .

I was worried about this because not all the connectors had silicon on them so I was particularly attentive to leakyness.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



jmuir said:


> Look'n good Rodny. Are you going to be able to incorporate the 3/4" plexiglass into this sub? It would be pretty neat to use if for the side to show off the work you did on the port. It would also make a good visual tool to show people how the inside of a sub looked. Add your neon and that would be one funky sub.
> 
> John


Not on this one, we got really busy at work so no extra time to do side work:crying:, maybe next box!!:dumbcrazy:
Thanks!




> Interesting slot design. Is there a reason you didn't use the bottom/side walls for the port? Or at least the use the bottom to save some box volume.


It was easier for me to build the port this way!:bigsmile:


Ok!!

stayed a little late tonight and got some more work done, here is the progress.........:yawn:


----------



## robseyes

*Re: another css 10" build*

:yikes: I hope you don't plan on covering up the side of that box without some sort of plexiglass to show off your work. That looks nicer inside than mine does on the outside!:thud: Now excuse me while I go kick my boxes....


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Looking great Rodny! I really like how the slot port turned out, how big is that roundover?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

Thanks Owen!!!!

The inside 3/4" and the out side 1 1/4"!

Thanks!:T


----------



## Ricci

*Re: another css 10" build*

That slot port looks like it was a lot of work. Turned out well though.:T


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Ricci said:


> That slot port looks like it was a lot of work. Turned out well though.:T


Its not that bad really!!

Put the sub together because I wanted to hear it:bigsmile:, there is another piece of 1/2" going in the back, the amp will be flush on that piece, this thing its HEAVY!! you can see on the last pic 82lbs:gulp:, I dint think it was going to be that heavy:whew:.
I'm going to play it some more this weekend and do some measurements.
I did a 3/4" round over but I was thinking of using the 1 1/4", what you guys think? do it or live it like that? 

So far a very impressive little thing!!!:yes:


----------



## bamaboy

*Re: another css 10" build*

perfect, now just need to make one for a 12"
hows she sound? makes you want to get rid of the 15s right?

oh yea...show off


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: another css 10" build*

Kyle... he must not be getting any work done at the shop... working on this thing all day long. :whistling:


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Looks good Rodny!! I think I'd leave the roundover as-is... a wider one might look weird, but then again if you're painting it candy red and doing it as a fun project, it might work still.

Looks like you tried it in the front and in the back? What did you think? Pretty great for a 10-incher, isn't it!?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Sonnie said:


> Kyle... he must not be getting any work done at the shop... working on this thing all day long. :whistling:


Yeah right!!

Lets see...........my lunch hour and staying late after work!

I placed the sub on the front and it sounded good but you can tell where the sub was, move it to the back of the room and wow! it made a big difference and you couldn't tell where the sub was, called Kevin and told him to sit down and tell me where the sub was and he said it was the front subs playing, we listened to Sarah McLachlan dvd.
I need to set the gain on sub and move it around the room and see where it will sound better, I did try it downstairs and with music (cd) it was ok , played a movie and it fill the room pretty good, nothing crazy loud but good enough, this is perfect for a small room,my living room is pretty big and is open to other rooms in the house, I'm pretty impress with this thing:bigsmile:, now the fun part begins......paint...sanding.....paint.......sanding........:sweat:,


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Owen Bartley said:


> Looks good Rodny!! I think I'd leave the roundover as-is... a wider one might look weird, but then again if you're painting it candy red and doing it as a fun project, it might work still.


I'm still debating on the color, black or red:dontknow:, black maybe the way to go for know:bigsmile:




> Looks like you tried it in the front and in the back? What did you think? Pretty great for a 10-incher, isn't it!?


Yeah!!! ...pretty impressive for a 10" sub!!!!
I really like the sound so far, I'm going to do the measurements and EQ it!!


----------



## bamaboy

*Re: another css 10" build*

toward summer i guess we'll work on my 12, i need to come over and check out the new martin logans and this 10...

did you get the center today?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



bamaboy said:


> toward summer i guess we'll work on my 12, i need to come over and check out the new martin logans and this 10...
> 
> did you get the center today?



No center :crying:, maybe tomorrow!:waiting:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

More progress.....

Flush the amp, round the top part with the 1 1/4", build the grill and doing some bondo.



























Using double side tape to hold the piece of wood, so I can use the router or laminate trimmer, this is better than staples or screws. 

















































































Build up primer


----------



## DragonArt

*Re: another css 10" build*

That's simply awesome. :T

Btw, how did you get the piano finish on the mounting panels of your IB sub?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



DragonArt said:


> That's simply awesome. :T
> 
> Btw, how did you get the piano finish on the mounting panels of your IB sub?



I used automotive paint, two stage paint.

Thanks!!


----------



## bamaboy

*Re: another css 10" build*

yea i like that roundover better, its coming together nicely


----------



## eyekode

*Re: another css 10" build*

Woah, I hope you didn't remove all that material with your laminate trimmer!! A jig saw would help cut down on the plumes of dust .

Nice build though!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



eyekode said:


> Woah, I hope you didn't remove all that material with your laminate trimmer!! A jig saw would help cut down on the plumes of dust .
> 
> Nice build though!



I used the other two routers and the jig saw, did you said DUST!!!,that's probably the worst part of the whole build, the wood shop is small but it has a fan blowing out and still is not enough, I always wear my mask, is just to much sawdust!!:unbelievable:



Thanks!!


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

OK, the 1 1/4 roundover works really well on that sub, especially with the back edges rounded over to a lesser degree. This thing is going to look awesome. I wanted to flush mount my amp too, but I was just too lazy, and now I regret it.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: another css 10" build*

Showin' off again I see... :rolleyesno:


----------



## jmuir

*Re: another css 10" build*

Any more progress Rodny? Lets see some pics.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



jmuir said:


> Any more progress Rodny? Lets see some pics.


I'm at the shop now trying to spray the black and then the clearraying:

more pics later!:T


----------



## Ricci

*Re: another css 10" build*

Show off!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Ricci said:


> Show off!





> Showin' off again I see...


addle:

Here........ more for Sonnie and Ricci:bigsmile:










































this is what you call orange peel
































Wet sanding with 2000 grit


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

OK..... 99% completed :sweat:

All I have left to do is cover the grill, I have some black speaker grill cloth from parts express but is not really black:scratch: it looks more like dark purple, I don't like it so I have to find a different material or order some cloth from somewhere else, any ideas on what material to use??

Thanks to everybody for the help!! specially Mike P:kiss: 

:bigsmile:


----------



## Bent

*Re: another css 10" build*

I think I'm just gonna go home and sulk.


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Awesome cabinet, Rodny! If you need black grill cloth, I have lots of the stretchy acoustic grill cloth. 

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb128/MikePaulton/P1090032.jpg

If you want a piece PM me your mailing address and how big a piece you want and I'll send it along.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Mike P. said:


> Awesome cabinet, Rodny! If you need black grill cloth, I have lots of the stretchy acoustic grill cloth.
> 
> http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb128/MikePaulton/P1090032.jpg
> 
> If you want a piece PM me your mailing address and how big a piece you want and I'll send it along.


Thanks Mike!!!!:T

Let me see if I can get something at the store tomorrow, if not I'll send you a pm!


----------



## DragonArt

*Re: another css 10" build*

Absolutely stunning sub and finish :drool: That sub is all business!

Do you use a spray gun or aerosol cans to paint your subs?


----------



## eyekode

*Re: another css 10" build*

Oh my... you have serious skill finishing! As my mother-in-law would say: slicker than owl sh!t


----------



## jmuir

*Re: another css 10" build*



DragonArt said:


> Absolutely stunning sub and finish :drool: That sub is all business!


*+1*. All I can say is :wow:


----------



## Ricci

*Re: another css 10" build*

Great job. That is a finished sub to be proud of.:clap:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



DragonArt said:


> Absolutely stunning sub and finish :drool: That sub is all business!
> 
> Do you use a spray gun or aerosol cans to paint your subs?


Thank's guys!!!

I used a spray gun, no cans!!

:T


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

Did some measurements and so far this is what I have.................

This is with the sub sitting behind the listening position









10 filters


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: another css 10" build*

Nice work... I see you have been paying attention to my lessons... :whistling:


----------



## Jugix

*Re: another css 10" build*



Rodny Alvarez said:


> Did some measurements and so far this is what I have.................
> 
> 10 filters
> 
> View attachment 13421


Nice FR! Have to admit room gain is a bless for little subwoofers! :yes: On the other hand I have to ask does 10" make any difference if it goes flat so low? I mean does the driver output those sub 20Hz frequencies to shake anything? 

And about the paint: :hail::clap::jump:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Sonnie said:


> Nice work... I see you have been paying attention to my lessons... :whistling:




:yes:


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Lol... WOW. That is a serious finish on that bad boy! Maybe not the best to tuck away and blend in while watching a movie, but you have the IBs for that... unbelievable work on the finish.

It looks like "blachrome" (Black-chrome?) in some pictures. Beautiful.


----------



## bamaboy

*Re: another css 10" build*

"ohh piano black is too much work, we can do something else on your box...but hey let me do the piano black on my box and make it perfect"

jerk!:bigsmile:

bring it to the shop tomorrow, ill be up there, see what kind of smudges i can put in it

that looks good, how long did paint and sandings etc take you?

do this while you were off?


----------



## Ricci

*Re: another css 10" build*



Owen Bartley said:


> Lol... WOW. That is a serious finish on that bad boy! Maybe not the best to tuck away and blend in while watching a movie, but you have the IBs for that... unbelievable work on the finish.
> 
> It looks like "blachrome" (Black-chrome?) in some pictures. Beautiful.


Pffft! :yawn:

The crude fumblings of a rank amateur at best! :meal:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

Thanks to Mike P!!:T my project is done :bigsmile:



































































Thanks for all your help... Mike!!!:hail:


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: another css 10" build*

Your welcome, always glad to help! The finished sub looks awesome!


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: another css 10" build*

You better clean that thing up... I see some smudges and fingerprints. :sarcastic:


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Ah, that looks great! Did you mask the back, except the edges, and then spray adhesive and stick the fabric?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Owen Bartley said:


> Ah, that looks great! Did you mask the back, except the edges, and then spray adhesive and stick the fabric?



I used a rabbeting bit to flush the material and yes I cover the back to spray the adhesive!!

:T


----------



## Owen Bartley

*Re: another css 10" build*

Very sneaky, and a great idea. Now why didn't you do it BEFORE I finished my grille, so I could have used that technique too, huh? :foottap:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Owen Bartley said:


> Very sneaky, and a great idea. Now why didn't you do it BEFORE I finished my grille, so I could have used that technique too, huh? :foottap:


:demon:

:bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: another css 10" build*

Simply awesome.........:T:T:T


----------



## its_bacon12

*Re: another css 10" build*

WOW!! What a finish!

That port is pretty incredible too.

I haven't ever seen a cabinet done that well. Kudos to you man.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*

Thank´s!!!!!!!


:T


----------



## Lotusman

*Re: another css 10" build*

Simply put ,, a work of audio art ! Outstanding craftsmanship. I was wondering what type of fasteners did you use if any because I could not see them. Or did you use glue only ? Also did not no Bondo could be used on wood.

Thx
Lotusman


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



Lotusman said:


> Simply put ,, a work of audio art ! Outstanding craftsmanship. I was wondering what type of fasteners did you use if any because I could not see them. Or did you use glue only ? Also did not no Bondo could be used on wood.
> 
> Thx
> Lotusman



thanks!


1 1/2 by 1/4" crown staples and wood glue and yes u can use bondo on wood.

:T


----------



## pete in atlanta

*Re: another css 10" build*



Rodny Alvarez said:


> More progress.....
> 
> Flush the amp
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13235



How did you go about doing this Rodny?
It doesn't look like you could have used a a rabbeting bit with the right size bearing since the corner radius is so small. 

Talk slow and use small words- I new to this


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

*Re: another css 10" build*



pete in atlanta said:


> How did you go about doing this Rodny?
> It doesn't look like you could have used a a rabbeting bit with the right size bearing since the corner radius is so small.
> 
> Talk slow and use small words- I new to this


Hey Pete!!

sorry for the delay:bigsmile:

I used 4" wide pieces of wood to make a guide for the trimer and I used a Straight Router bit, you can use double side tape to attach the strips of wood to the box, just like I did on the grill


----------



## pete in atlanta

*Re: another css 10" build*

Thanks for the reply Rodny. You are a master with that router.


----------



## favelle

Holy moly, what a FINISH on that bad-boy! :yikes:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

favelle said:


> Holy moly, what a FINISH on that bad-boy! :yikes:



Thanks!!!


----------



## Drizt

Holy !

This is one of the best DIY jobbies I have ever seen.

What a legend, great work.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Drizt said:


> Holy !
> 
> This is one of the best DIY jobbies I have ever seen.
> 
> What a legend, great work.


Thanks Dritz!!!!:T


----------



## Exocer

Excellent work! I love the overall look...the port is awesome, so are the rounded edges. Congratulation on a job well done. I can imagine how great it sounds with that frequency resonse.

I've been thinking about going with a smaller ported sub to replace my sealed 15" sub. When are they comming out with an SDX 12?


----------



## Mike P.

The SDX12 has been put on hold for the time being.


----------



## Guiria

Hands down the best piano black finish I have seen on a DIY project. At first I was just going to glance at this thread but your build pictures drew me in and here I am at the end of the thread in awe.

If you can take the time to share the finishing process that would be great. If not, no hard feelings. I probably wouldn't do it, that would make a really long post 

Nice work.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Thanks James!!!!!
I'll try to do step by step later:nerd:


----------



## Veltinorian

Hi Rodny, my compliments for this great build..:clap: i wanted to ask you, is the shiny glamorous look more due to the car primer or due to a paint of special sort. Thanx


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Veltinorian said:


> Hi Rodny, my compliments for this great build..:clap: i wanted to ask you, is the shiny glamorous look more due to the car primer or due to a paint of special sort. Thanx


everything is important but the clear is what it gives the shiny finish, the more coats of clear you put on it the better

I did four coats and wet sanded and then polished the whole thing.

Thanks!!:T


----------



## Crayola

Oh my Rodny. That finish Is absolutely stunning. Nice job!


----------



## Stuck Pixel

Beautiful work pal. I only hope my build turns out looking half as nice as this. I want to either do the piano black thing like this or wood laminate. On that hellacious round over bit you have there. Did you use it with the router only, or do you have a router table set up? I want to use an 1 1/4" roundover bit as well, but the description of the one I'm looking at said "Recommended for use with a routing table".


----------



## Jstslamd

Rodny Alvarez said:


> Thank's guys!!!
> 
> I used a spray gun, no cans!!
> 
> :T


If you don't mind me asking. What paint products did you wind up using ? I paint cars for a living and was just wondering what you found works best for you as I plan on the same finish for a project of mine. Also how big of a roundover bit did you use ?

Thanks Jason.

Ps GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Jstslamd said:


> If you don't mind me asking. What paint products did you wind up using ? I paint cars for a living and was just wondering what you found works best for you as I plan on the same finish for a project of mine. Also how big of a roundover bit did you use ?
> 
> Thanks Jason.
> 
> Ps GREAT JOB!!!!


I used PPG paint just Ford black and Ommni clear by PPG.
Router bit 1 1/4
good luck on your project:T



Stuck Pixel said:


> Beautiful work pal. I only hope my build turns out looking half as nice as this. I want to either do the piano black thing like this or wood laminate. On that hellacious round over bit you have there. Did you use it with the router only, or do you have a router table set up? I want to use an 1 1/4" roundover bit as well, but the description of the one I'm looking at said "Recommended for use with a routing table".



I used my router 1 1/2 hp.
when you turn the router on... hold on it might take off :bigsmile:

Thanks!!


----------



## Jstslamd

Rodny Alvarez said:


> I used PPG paint just Ford black and Ommni clear by PPG.
> Router bit 1 1/4
> good luck on your project:T


Thanks for the luck I'll need it haha. Great choice of product. I have ppg on my last car I built. Gotta love that omni clear. Once again great job bro!!!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Thanks!!:T


----------



## Stuck Pixel

Rodny Alvarez said:


> Router bit 1 1/4


Real quick, sorry for all the questions but I want to make sure I get the right bit. Who makes the bit, and what's the diameter? Thanks


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Stuck Pixel said:


> Real quick, sorry for all the questions but I want to make sure I get the right bit. Who makes the bit, and what's the diameter? Thanks


i used Katana router bit part #8659 1/2 inch shank


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_round_over.html


----------



## Stuck Pixel

Thanks! I need to buy a 1/2" collet for my router. I have no clue where its gone


----------



## Veltinorian

hi Rodny, really really stunning, my respect again :hail:. I wanted to ask you how does it sound? The box is tuned to 21Hz and with room response it should go down to 17-18Hz, does it reach those desirable frequencies with respectable sound output?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

Veltinorian said:


> hi Rodny, really really stunning, my respect again :hail:. I wanted to ask you how does it sound? The box is tuned to 21Hz and with room response it should go down to 17-18Hz, does it reach those desirable frequencies with respectable sound output?


It sounds good on a small room with pretty decent output, when I was listening to the sub in my living room did not have allot of output but it sounded good on low volume, my living room opens to the dinning room and the kitchen (lot of air space to fill).


----------



## Owen Bartley

I'll throw my $0.02 in here as well and agree with Rodny. Mine sounds great in a small-mid sized room. It is able to go pretty low, and doesn't run out of steam until close to reference volume. I think my build could have been planned a bit better, and if you design for it you could get some more safe volume out of one.


----------



## Veltinorian

Owen Bartley said:


> ... I think my build could have been planned a bit better, and if you design for it you could get some more safe volume out of one.


What kind of design have you Owen, what could be improved? I mean tuned to 20, 21Hz gives you F3 about 17Hz and with room response it will reach 13-14Hz or even 1-2Hz lower. This starts to sound like a stunning performance. Cone displacement or the lack of it loves big enclosures, in this case 80 literts for 20hz tune(Vas is 53 Liters).


----------



## Owen Bartley

Velti, you can see my build thread in my sig. I wanted to keep this a pretty small sub, and that compromised output. I also had a few issues with the port and had to make some adaptations. If I paid more attention to WinISD and designed around excursion limits and port air speed I think the sub would have looked a little different and perform better. Not that it's bad in its current state, just that I left some gains on the table. It is a great driver... well built and capable of really impressive performance.


----------



## Veltinorian

I totally agree and i did the same decision of making a smaller enclosure for a dayton reference RSS265HF-4 and those drivers begin to breathe deep when a bit lower tuned, now i working on a new enclosure


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

I think if you just tune it a bit higher it would be better on the output you loose the lower part but you get more output.


----------



## seas

awesome build ..i would love to try out this build for my sdx 10..do you have any specs you can send me for this build..wanting to see what this 10 will do..:hsd:


----------

